# Where is your tying bench located or where in the house do you usually tye?



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Well this should be interesting
The top 2 floors of my house are for Mama
The lower daylight basement is finished with storage
So my fly tying, bullet loading, fly rod storage, weight lifting ( not very heavy after back surgery and torn rotators), computer and printer/ fax, sometimes gun storage room is down there. Mama let's me keep it like I want until it gets too messy then I straighten, then mess it up, then straighten


----------



## Redtail (May 25, 2021)

Boat garage. Presentable setup, make your own to suit your needs and size. Best tool is hard, probably a brush making setup.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Basement.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

get a roll top desk and then you can just close up shop when not tying. cleanup is a bitch...


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Clamfoot said:


> Hello all
> I was wondering where in the house do most of the home tiers tye? (basement/cave, garage, kitchen, etc.)
> 
> For years I tied at the kitchen table and packed everything up at the end of the evening into a Rubbermaid tote which was then stuffed into a closet.
> ...


Don’t worry about being “presentable”, settle for functional!


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

I have a roll top desk my wife found for $200 and it was in great shape. I'm a fairly neat tier anyway but sometimes I don't finish the batch I'm working on and it is nice to just close the top and walk away.

My set up is normally in the spare room but is now in the dining room since our kids were staying with us before buying a house. Haven't gotten around to moving it back yet.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Fliesbynight said:


> I have a roll top desk my wife found for $200 and it was in great shape. I'm a fairly neat tier anyway but sometimes I don't finish the batch I'm working on and it is nice to just close the top and walk away.
> 
> My set up is normally in the spare room but is now in the dining room since our kids were staying with us before buying a house. Haven't gotten around to moving it back yet.
> 
> View attachment 195020


Man that’s an amazing looking setup!! I’m showing this to my wife to prove to her a setup like yours isn’t bad in the house! All of my tying is done at work in my office lol


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

Featherbrain said:


> Man that’s an amazing looking setup!! I’m showing this to my wife to prove to her a setup like yours isn’t bad in the house! All of my tying is done at work in my office lol



Thanks, FeatherBrain. Good luck with your quest. I was lucky as my wife found this deal and all had to do was modify it to suit my needs. I'm sure she went for it so I could clean up my tying stuff but it still worked out in my favor.

If that picture works for you, you owe me a beer.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Fliesbynight said:


> If that picture works for you, you owe me a beer.


👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Have a spare room that also houses a computer desk. FYI, there is a FB group named Flytying spaces, some guys have spaces that would make some fly shops envious. My desk is just a pine desk that I bought at a yard sale and refinished. Materials stored on a peg board, plastic drawers on wheels, and desk drawers and cubby‘s.


----------



## sjestok (Sep 17, 2019)

Unfortunately being a university student and renting, I have to use my desk in my room as my tying station, and let's just say, it's constantly a mess with flies and materials sitting around as well as notebooks and textbooks lol


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

My boat barn/tackle room. Need to put up my fish art, but it's remote and I can leave whatever messes I want. Rolltop desks are very nice; I'm using the Craftsman work bench that my parents gave me for a gift. Plenty of drawers and cabinet to hold materials.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Guest bedroom closet has double doors and my desk fits inside. Added pegboard to the wall for materials. I can just close the doors to hide it all if needed.


----------



## Donovan (Dec 27, 2021)

I’ve got an ikea desk my girlfriends mom giftes us in front of the window in the living room, the girl makes jewelry at it and i keep all my materials in a tupperware/bags on the ground next to it.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

We put a split unit in the garage and it is my office/man cave. I also got to build a 1600 sqft shop where the boats sit and the trucks could go but never do.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm not posting a picture of mine. I'm not neat


----------



## Ken T (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm impressed at the tight setups here. You guys are clean workers. Most days my tying setup looks like a bomb went off in a fly shop. Currently I am tying off a microwave rolling cart that was in our house when we bought it. 
The photo is about the cleanest it will ever look


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Mines on the kitchen counter wherever I’m at, with a 2 year old playing with all my stuff. Train wreck.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Between dining room and kitchen.


----------



## gchatani (Mar 21, 2014)

The Poon room. TieCraft desk, a gift from the Mrs. Must have is the dual LED desk lamp.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I commandeered one of the bedrooms when my daughters moved out, fly tying, rod storage, hunting gear, deer mounts, etc... It is always a mess


----------



## Steve_e_B (Sep 13, 2020)

Moving to new house soon. Hopefully will have a whole fishing/fly tying room!


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

1/2 of the "FLY ROOM"


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

scissorhands said:


> 1/2 of the "FLY ROOM"
> View attachment 195091


The Marshfly HQ is always a cool place


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

… converted one of the kid’s bedrooms to my man cave for fly tying and reloading after he moved out 20 years ago …
… also, have a portable set-up I use in the TV room, garage, dining room, etc, or can take to a friend’s house, …


----------



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

This is my tying drawer. Built it as a single man a few years ago, but now it doubles as the fly material/whatever other sh*t wife decides gets stacked on it drawer. I tie on the dining room table.. only rule is I use that Dyson vacuum to clean it all up before bed. Wife is continually upset as to why the vacuum wakes her up after midnight. First baby due in 2 weeks (a little dude), so this will most certainly double as the diaper changing station in the near future. Ya gotta do that ya gotta do.


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

ElHydro said:


> View attachment 195184
> 
> This is my tying drawer. Built it as a single man a few years ago, but now it doubles as the fly material/whatever other sh*t wife decides gets stacked on it drawer. I tie on the dining room table.. only rule is I use that Dyson vacuum to clean it all up before bed. Wife is continually upset as to why the vacuum wakes her up after midnight. First baby due in 2 weeks (a little dude), so this will most certainly double as the diaper changing station in the near future. Ya gotta do that ya gotta do.


Congratulations on the little one!


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

ElHydro said:


> View attachment 195184
> 
> This is my tying drawer. Built it as a single man a few years ago, but now it doubles as the fly material/whatever other sh*t wife decides gets stacked on it drawer. I tie on the dining room table.. only rule is I use that Dyson vacuum to clean it all up before bed. Wife is continually upset as to why the vacuum wakes her up after midnight. First baby due in 2 weeks (a little dude), so this will most certainly double as the diaper changing station in the near future. Ya gotta do that ya gotta do.


My wife wanted a “diaper changing station” when we had our first. Yeah, what a waste, we just used the couch or the floor, since it was where we were at the time. All these great parenting ideas in books go straight out the window once you actually have a kiddo. Congratulations by the way. Kids are awesome.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

ElHydro said:


> View attachment 195184
> 
> This is my tying drawer. Built it as a single man a few years ago, but now it doubles as the fly material/whatever other sh*t wife decides gets stacked on it drawer. I tie on the dining room table.. only rule is I use that Dyson vacuum to clean it all up before bed. Wife is continually upset as to why the vacuum wakes her up after midnight. First baby due in 2 weeks (a little dude), so this will most certainly double as the diaper changing station in the near future. Ya gotta do that ya gotta do.


congrats dad....teach him to cast early


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Zika said:


> My boat barn/tackle room. Need to put up my fish art, but it's remote and I can leave whatever messes I want. Rolltop desks are very nice; I'm using the Craftsman work bench that my parents gave me for a gift. Plenty of drawers and cabinet to hold materials.
> 
> View attachment 195034


That is one sweet setup that you have! Man cave 2.0!


----------



## Tdh136 (Oct 29, 2021)

I bounce between CO and TX. It all goes in the bins and ges hauled to CO when I am there, table and all.


----------



## Hat Trick (Oct 27, 2019)

Took over the youngest boy's bedroom after he moved out.


----------



## Brian1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Clamfoot said:


> Hello all
> I was wondering where in the house do most of the home tiers tye? (basement/cave, garage, kitchen, etc.)
> 
> For years I tied at the kitchen table and packed everything up at the end of the evening into a Rubbermaid tote which was then stuffed into a closet.
> ...


I’m fortunate to have a dining room that wasn’t much used so I set up there. I’m not so worried about neat & tidy as I am with function and ease of use. I’ve only been tying for 6 months so still working out best setup. Next step is to build myself a custom tool holder/tray and thread organizer. The widows look out onto my front yard


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

Hat Trick said:


> Took over the youngest boy's bedroom after he moved out.
> View attachment 195282


Your artwork or the kids?


----------



## Hat Trick (Oct 27, 2019)

MatthewEOD said:


> Your artwork or the kids?


M son's. He is a graphic artists and web designer. He did two canvases in college, this one is a compilation of the books and movies he loved as a little boy. The other one on the opposite wall is American mythology. They are both loaded with cool images.


----------



## karstopo (Nov 28, 2019)

Garage (no basements in coastal Texas). I use the leaf blower when it’s time to clean up, really. I tie on a dumpster dived super nice drafting table, why anyone threw that out is beyond me, it’s perfect. My mid-century garage has a jalousie window and my tying set up sits right under the glass. I open the window up on nice days, there’s always a water view, the lake being 70 feet away.


----------



## MatthewEOD (Aug 21, 2020)

Hat Trick said:


> M son's. He is a graphic artists and web designer. He did two canvases in college, this one is a compilation of the books and movies he loved as a little boy. The other one on the opposite wall is American mythology. They are both loaded with cool images.


Its kinda cool, didn’t seem like some dad artwork.


----------



## BBYC (Feb 23, 2018)

We have a junk room packed floor to ceiling with stuff we don't have room for in the rest of the 1 bedroom fishing cabin we live in. I found this little desk at an estate sale for a hundred bucks that squeezed into the last available floor space in the junk room.


----------



## AZFJ60 (Apr 29, 2021)

As I kid, I started tying in the basement and eventually was allowed to do some typing upstairs at the kitchen table. When I bought my first house, I made a tying nook in the basement near the furnace, which along with the dog curled up at my feet, kept me warm on cold winter days. Fast forward to today and I have a dedicated gear storage/tying room! A few products that have made the most efficient use of this space include: 

A $5 shoe organizer that hangs on the back of the door. I used this store all of my feathers--saddles, CDCs, maribous, necks, capes, etc. "Total gamechanger," as they say. 
Cheap sewing thread spool racks, which can either be wall-mounted or free-standing. I have mine free-standing at the rear edge of my tying desk/table. 
Cheap clamp-on, articulated desk lamp. An LED bulb puts out almost no heat and I can adjust the lamp however I need it. After trying MANY lamps, I find this to be the best, most adjustable, but also the most out-of-the-way option. 
A rolling, two-column drawer system is to the left of my desk to house all of my other materials. I like that the plastic drawers are removable, in case I need to rifle through one of them, carry it in the main house, etc. 
Thanks for starting this thread! I always enjoy reading about and seeing others' tying stations. 

Cheers.


----------



## LastCast (Jun 13, 2012)

After coming home one night and seeing the cat was wearing one of my fly's, my wife got me a rolltop desk. Now when I'm done or have company, I just close it. Since the last kid moved out, I have taken over our loft and it's become my man cave for work and hobbies


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

The bonus room


----------



## Wahlly41 (Feb 4, 2021)

Spare bedroom converted to tying/gear storage room. Finally got around to arranging everything and added a 4 drawer file cabinet for materials. Until now I had no idea that I had so many spools of threads, floss, wire and tinsel.


----------



## bknot (Sep 18, 2020)

I tie in a spare bedroom, converted to man cave. Wasn’t always so! I have a roll top desk that was essential when I tied in the living room (to keep cats out), now I just close the cave door.


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

I tie in a corner of my office -


----------

